# Gcc bengal bn-60



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

hi all, 
i am new to this forum but not to forums in general. i am wondering if anyone can help me find a driver software for the bn60. my computer crashed and i lost all my software. now trying to reinstall everything and i realized that i lost the installation software. if anyone knows where i can download the software that would be great. thank you ahead of time for your help!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Have you tried GCC or your vendor?


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

yes, i did try them but i couldnt find anything for the bengal...maybe i dont know exactly what to look for?

i have the software for the keysafe printer cable usb interface. but when i plug the cutter into the computer it can not see it as i dont have the driver.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Bulldog1234 said:


> yes, i did try them but i couldnt find anything for the bengal...maybe i dont know exactly what to look for?
> 
> i have the software for the keysafe printer cable usb interface. but when i plug the cutter into the computer it can not see it as i dont have the driver.


Did you join GCC Club (http://www.gccworld.com/customer_member.html) when you purchased the cutter? If not, I encourage you to join there you should enter your cutter information.
After you register your cutter, you will get downloads, manual information and drivers.


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

i did join that, the problem is that i dont know what to look for or what to download? i have vista 64bit


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

should be on the first page when you log into GCC Club the file is too big to attach here..you need :

-All In One Driver 64 bit - 2 options
1) For automatic install driver
2) For manually install driver

Option #1 would be the best

-VLCD (Virtual LCD) #3


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

is it a rar file? do i need winrar to use it because i did download something, i think it was that, but it wouldnt let me open it


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Bulldog1234 said:


> is it a rar file? do i need winrar to use it because i did download something, i think it was that, but it wouldnt let me open it


Yes, WinZip is free 

(for a limited time-just enough time to get all your drivers downloaded)

WinZip® - Select a WinZip Product Download


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok, great thank you, that is what i was missing than!


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok so now i have an all new problem. i did what you said and downloaded winzip. the the driver from gcc world club. now it says that it is installed on com3 but when i go to use the production manager it wont let me print to it, when i press send it comes up as holding then disappears? what could it be, is there a specific way i should see the cutter. do i need to set the cutter itself to 64bit? or do i need to add a printer to my computer? thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Com Port conflict with Com 3. Something else might have com 3 assigned. Do you know how to check that on your computer?

The softare might have Com 3 setup, and the Computer might have Com 3 for another device/printer or, Com 3 is a Serial Port, and you have your cutter connected with a USB cable or vise versa. 

Will you tell us how you have your cutter connected to the computer, and what other devices you have connected to it, like printers, scanners, etc.?


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok i have the cutter connect via a keyspan adapter that says it is on com6, i have a printer ocnnected via a usb cable, monitor via monitor cord, and a wireless mouse and keyboard. that is it. should i assign it to com6 wwhere the keyspan is or no? shoudl it be on a separate port, the com cable comes from the cutter, into the keyspan, then into a usb, into the computer. so wouldnt they be on the same port?


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

oh and then the safenet sentinal dongle


----------



## Bulldog1234 (Nov 19, 2011)

yesss! i got it working, thank you for all your help. i had to set the port for the cutter to com6 like the keyspan. and i had to restart the computer


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to hear! best of luck


----------

